# pedal covers



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

The dealership suggested I take off the pedal covers. I did but now I'm not sure that was a good idea. I'm wondering if they can be purchased. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

wait, you had the dealer take them off and he kept them?


----------



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

No, they did not keep them. One of the covers was coming off and it was suggested I take them all off which I did. Now, I would like to order three new ones if that is possible.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

tamerlane57 said:


> The dealership suggested I take off the pedal covers. I did but now I'm not sure that was a good idea. I'm wondering if they can be purchased. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


Not sure what you mean by "pedal covers" as we're talking about aluminum pieces with plastic inserts. If you talking about new pedals as a whole, yes, you can order them. Google "Fred Beans" in Limerick, PA. They sell GM factory parts at 5% over cost. For example, my local dealer wanted $65 for an accelerator pedal. Fred Beans wanted $25 plus shipping.


----------



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't mean the actual pedals but rather a very thin plastic like coating which is practically white and can simply be pealed off. Perhaps they are supposed to be taken off but I rather liked them. I'm wondering if I can purchase them. An analogy would be like putting a plastic cover over the floor mats in order to protect the floor mats.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Got it. No, I doubt you can buy that. But you can buy some 3M film, like a .002" white polyester with 350 adhesive on the back. Just put it over the entire pedal then use an X-acto to trim out around the raised plastic bits. Just talk to any sign shop and they'll set you up...


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Got it. No, I doubt you can buy that. But you can buy some 3M film, like a .002" white polyester with 350 adhesive on the back. Just put it over the entire pedal then use an X-acto to trim out around the raised plastic bits. Just talk to any sign shop and they'll set you up...


LOL!! It sounds like you're putting a condom on a pedal.


----------

